# Demon Ducks & Killer Kangaroos



## genisis2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Check this out I loved this story.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/5172292.stm


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 14, 2006)

I just love the idea of a 10-foot-tall duck.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 14, 2006)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> I just love the idea of a 10-foot-tall duck.


Question: Did it smoke 'Stogies and wear a hat?


----------



## Thunderchild (Jul 14, 2006)

Why whould the ducks decide to go from 'Big and scary' to 'small and tasty'?


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 14, 2006)

Thunderchild said:
			
		

> Why whould the ducks decide to go from 'Big and scary' to 'small and tasty'?


No decision made, of course. Just the blind course of evolution; after all, in comparison with some of the earlier versions of hominids, we'd not have stood a chance....


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jul 19, 2006)

I blame it on the Brazilians.


----------

